# Is this a sarcoid?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I could be wrong but I thought sarcoids didn't bubble up & bleed? That looks like an insect bite to me.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

waresbear said:


> I could be wrong but I thought sarcoids didn't bubble up & bleed? That looks like an insect bite to me.



But he has had it for weeks and weeks and it feels/looks like a wart. Usually it has a scab on it.
The bubble is actually a hard bump


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

It does look like a sarcoid. There are a few different kinds of sarcoids that look a bit different in their appearances. You should get your vet to check it out and suggest what should be done. Sometimes they are best left alone and sometimes it is a good idea to treat them. They can get bigger and interfere with tack.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

awe poor little guy


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Learned something new. Nope, definitely not a bug bite if it's been there for awhile.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

*Equine Sarcoid*


Equine *Sarcoid* *Sarcoid* is a tumor of the skin of *horses*, donkeys and mules, presumably caused by bovine papilloma virus infection, characterized by proliferation of ...
www.[B]gaitedhorses.net[/B]/Articles/EquineSarcoid.htm - Cached


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

HorsesAreMyPassion said:


> It does look like a sarcoid. There are a few different kinds of sarcoids that look a bit different in their appearances. You should get your vet to check it out and suggest what should be done. Sometimes they are best left alone and sometimes it is a good idea to treat them. They can get bigger and interfere with tack.


Ya I have been reading about them there can be many different kinds/sizes/form I am going to take him to the vet hopefully this weekend but I just wanted to know if anyone else has had one like this.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

sorry this did not work


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our mare Cinnamon had a very similar looking one on her side that was a basal cell tumor. As someone else mentioned, there are a lot of types of skin tumors that horses can get and the only way to know for sure is to biopsy it and have the pathology done. In Cinnamon's case, it stayed about the size of a pencil for 6+ months but then doubled in size in January so we had the vet out to remove it and get the pathology report (basal cell tumors are not malignant, but they can grow).


----------



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

It does look a lot like a sarcoid. My horse had two above his eye and its looked a lot like Hunter's. It would usually look like a scab but the scab would occasionally fall off. Best bet would be to have a vet look at it.

This is what my horses sarcoids looked like... his removal treatment options were limited because of the close proximety to the eye. So he had both removed with a laser, and then had chemotherapy injections right into the area for five weeks. Hasn't grown back since.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

CiscoKidd said:


> It does look a lot like a sarcoid. My horse had one above his eye and its looked a lot like Hunter's. It would usually look like a scab but the scab would occasionally fall off. Best bet would be to have a vet look at it.



Did the vet take the sarcoid off? I also read that they are more suceptable to get them again once they have had them.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Sure looks like a sarcoid to me. It looks like it is 'waking up' which means it will get more bloody and can get much bigger. I would not put anything on it topically and I would not let a flymask rub it. The more they are messed with, the worse they get.

I have been fighting one on a trail-string horse for 2 years. Vet surgically removed it twice but did not get it 'killed'. It is on the junction of his ear and his forehead. I have always had them removed and then frozen underneath them to make sure it is all gone so it won't return. The Vet was afraid to freeze the skin on the ear because he thought it could make a big hole in his ear. So, he cauterized it. Didn't work. Grew back to the size of a bloody fist. We started putting Copper Sulfate on it (proud flesh caustic salve). It is down to the size of a walnut and not near as bloody. Only time will tell if we can get it to 'eat' it completely away.

He had it for 10 years as just a dry scruffy place. We do not know why it 'woke up'. He has 5 or 6 others. I hope they stay dormant. I leave them completely alone if I can.


----------



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

Hunter65 said:


> Did the vet take the sarcoid off? I also read that they are more suceptable to get them again once they have had them.


I just edited my post to add a pic. Yes he did have them removed with a laser. For several years the sarcoid was flat, then he got a cut right where the sarcoid was and required stitches. The trauma to the area "woke up" the sarcoid and that is what caused it to grow. Since it was so close to his eye creams could not be used. He got it removed with a laser at the equine hospital. Then my vet came once a week for five weeks and injected chemotherapy directly where the sarcoids were. It has been four years now and you can barely see a scar! hasn't shown any signs of regrowth.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks like one to me too.



Hunter65 said:


> Did the vet take the sarcoid off? I also read that they are more suceptable to get them again once they have had them.


The answer is yes and no. For those huge ones I believe removal is the only way to go. The smaller one can be treated with some kind of (prescribed) ointment that can help or not. There were several people on this forum swearing by using fluoride toothpaste to treat the sarcoids and it actually WORKED. If you search there is a "progress" thread with pics as she used it. But again, it differs from horse to horse.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Cisco. I am going to call the vet today and hopefully take him in on Saturday


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Crest toothpaste. Its noninvasive, cheap and appears to actually reduce and even heal sarcoids on some horses. No scientific research yet that I know of but ive seem some compelling picture studies.

also Exterra available from the vet can heal them up


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Trinity3205 said:


> Crest toothpaste. Its noninvasive, cheap and appears to actually reduce and even heal sarcoids on some horses. No scientific research yet that I know of but ive seem some compelling picture studies.
> 
> also Exterra available from the vet can heal them up



I have been reading up on the toothpaste trick. Very interesting. I have an appt with the vet on Sat.


----------



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

Hunter65 said:


> I have been reading up on the toothpaste trick. Very interesting. I have an appt with the vet on Sat.


Good luck! let us know what the vet says


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Vet cancelled today due to emergency so we are on for tomorrow


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Well I think I may try the crest toothpaste. The vet was out on Sunday and gave ne some xterra for the sarcoid and another spot that looks like it may become one. Well I followed her instructions and on Tuesday thngs looked good. I went out tonight and holy crap it ate his skin away.

Before Xterra (see the grey patch on his face below his eye)








After Xterra


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Well the top one looks much better. Maybe the other one isn't a sarcoid & that's why it turned like that?


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

natisha said:


> Well the top one looks much better. Maybe the other one isn't a sarcoid & that's why it turned like that?


Can't explain the bottom area but you're right: the top one looks better.

We've recently had success with XXterra on 3 sarcoids on two horses. Our schedule was to apply it liberally to the sarcoid once a day for 4 days and then no treatment for 4 days. Then repeat that procedure as needed. It took 3 or 4 founds on one sarcoid, 3 rounds on another one and I want to say 5 or 6 on the third one but they are all gone and showing no signs of returning.

As the sarcoid dies, it should dry up and fall off. Ours "dried up and fell off" 2 - 4 times before the process was finished. As soon as you have a dry-up-and-fall-off cycle that ends in a basically flat wound area without the characteristic sarcoid "bump", the sarcoid should be gone and then it's just a matter of healing the wound area up. (Veterycin and then Horseman's Dream etc).

Hope it all works out just right!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Radiowaves said:


> Can't explain the bottom area but you're right: the top one looks better.
> 
> We've recently had success with XXterra on 3 sarcoids on two horses. Our schedule was to apply it liberally to the sarcoid once a day for 4 days and then no treatment for 4 days. Then repeat that procedure as needed. It took 3 or 4 founds on one sarcoid, 3 rounds on another one and I want to say 5 or 6 on the third one but they are all gone and showing no signs of returning.
> 
> ...



When you applied the xterra did you just put it on sarcoid without touching the surrounding area? It seems to be eating his skin. The vet told me to put it on and when it dried to pick it off and then reapply. I tried to pick it off last night but it was not coming off.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry I have to hurry...

Yes, we included a small area (donut) aound the sarcoid in the Xxterra application. Maybe, 1/4" of extra margin all around. When it's ready to fall off, it'll fall off on its own. Or at the very least, it'll be "dangling" and easy to remove. I wouldn't push it to fall off before it's ready...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Radiowaves said:


> Sorry I have to hurry...
> 
> Yes, we included a small area (donut) aound the sarcoid in the Xxterra application. Maybe, 1/4" of extra margin all around. When it's ready to fall off, it'll fall off on its own. Or at the very least, it'll be "dangling" and easy to remove. I wouldn't push it to fall off before it's ready...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Did it not eat the skin?


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

it's bloody because he keeps rubbing the itchy scab off of it.my son's horse had one at the point of his shoulder.the vet went under it in 4 places with a needle and syringe and used a type of steroid and something else.3 months later you could not find it.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

rob said:


> it's bloody because he keeps rubbing the itchy scab off of it.my son's horse had one at the point of his shoulder.the vet went under it in 4 places with a needle and syringe and used a type of steroid and something else.3 months later you could not find it.



OK thanks. I will keep using it on the actual sarcoid but the lower area I am going to leave alone and just heal it up.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Hunter65 said:


> Did it not eat the skin?


No, not at all. The way I understand Xxterra's function is that it "calls the immune system" to attack and kill the sarcoid and leaves healthy tissue alone. I saw no reaction at all to the area around the outside of the sarcoid that I applied it to. I started putting it on the healthy skin around the perimeter because in early treatment it seemed to be killing the middle part but it appeared that we were not getting enough effect around the edges. 

The things started to really improve when I increased the amount of Xterra being applied and also added the ring of skin around the main sarcoid. The smaller they are when you begin treatment, the quicker they seem to resolve...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Hunter65 said:


> OK thanks. I will keep using it on the actual sarcoid but the lower area I am going to leave alone and just heal it up.


 
It's really a three-stage process: First, to kill the sarcoid; second, to heal the wound; third, to encourage hair regrowth.

My horse's two sites are both in the third stage: I'm using Horseman's Dream Veterinary Cream to help the hair grow back and it's working nicely.

My wife's horse is in stage two, healing the wound that remains after the sarcoid is done. In my experience, the sarcoid is done when the site remains basically flat after the sarcoid falls off for the last time. Well, allowing for any incidental swelling of the overall area due to the open wound. We've been using some sort of silver-bearing antiseptic to help heal the wound and it seems to be working well.

If my wife's horse continues to heal well, then we'll be 100% with Xxterra on our horses at this point. Seems like good stuff...

Hope it works as well for you!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

This is what we had today. Poor pony :-( The good news is it looks like the sarcoid is gone.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Hunter65 said:


> This is what we had today. Poor pony :-( The good news is it looks like the sarcoid is gone.
> View attachment 98753


Wow...it hurts to look at it. As someone else said, I wonder if it's getting rubbed raw because it's itching.... The three sarcoids that our horses have had have been (1) about in the middle of one side of the neck, (2) on the muscle at the top of a front leg and (3) the back side of the rump. None of them ever showed signs of aggressive rubbing, or really, any rubbing at all. One horse kept wanting to lick the Xxterra off of one of the sites but our vet told me to just keep him distracted for about a half hour and after that it wouldn't matter... It worked very well and that site actually healed faster than the others.

We never saw any indication that the Xxterra was affecting healthy skin. I sure hope it's not hurting your horse. That really looks like it would be painful... I hope it heals up quickly! Please keep us posted...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

The top one was raw because it was caked with dirt when I got to the barn and had to pick it off. You can see the divot where the sarcoid was and how much healthy skin was affected. Now we are just medicating and hoping it will heal up soon.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Hunter65 said:


> The top one was raw because it was caked with dirt when I got to the barn and had to pick it off. You can see the divot where the sarcoid was and how much healthy skin was affected. Now we are just medicating and hoping it will heal up soon.


Wow.... It almost looks like your horse has an extreme sensitivity to Xxterra. I've never seen that before, but just like in human treatments, I guess the effects can vary a lot between individual horses. Good grief, I sure hope that heals up well/soon!

Thanks much for the report....


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Xxterra is either made from 'Blood Root' or is a synthesized version of Blood Root. 

Blood Root is an old Indian remedy. I know Indians that have used it for skin cancers -- and the cancer rotted and fell out. I know one guy with a big healed hole in the side of his neck where he a bloody, oozing sarcoma that was diagnosed as cancer and the doctors wanted to remove it. I know others that have drank a tea made from it for other cancers. Some of them lived and the cancer went away but other died from their cancer anyway. 

It 'eats' tumors and sarcoids and does not bother healthy flesh and skin -- this is true for both Xxterra and Blood Root.

ps. I'm married to an Indian and many of our friends and acquaintances and all of our relatives are Indian (Dah!), so I have been around Blood Root users for 30 years. It is getting very hard to get hold of.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Cherie said:


> Xxterra is either made from 'Blood Root' or is a synthesized version of Blood Root.
> 
> Blood Root is an old Indian remedy. I know Indians that have used it for skin cancers -- and the cancer rotted and fell out. I know one guy with a big healed hole in the side of his neck where he a bloody, oozing sarcoma that was diagnosed as cancer and the doctors wanted to remove it. I know others that have drank a tea made from it for other cancers. Some of them lived and the cancer went away but other died from their cancer anyway.
> 
> ...



Thanks but just wondering why his good skin has been eaten away. The sarcoid was nowhere near as big as that bare patch he has now.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Cherie said:


> Xxterra is either made from 'Blood Root' or is a synthesized version of Blood Root.
> 
> Blood Root is an old Indian remedy.


Thanks so much for the info! Extremely interesting stuff. I know it has worked well for us so far. I wonder what's going on in this case?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Well things are definitely looking better today. Unfortunately it looks like another one may be coming up eeek. Think I may try the toothpaste this time.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Hunter65 said:


> Well things are definitely looking better today. Unfortunately it looks like another one may be coming up eeek. Think I may try the toothpaste this time.
> View attachment 99535


Some of these things just don't go away very quickly..... One of the three that I've been involved with took several weeks; the smallest one was somewhat quicker but the largest one took literally months to get rid of. Nothing but Xxterra was used on the three of 'em.

Just today our vet told me that after using Xxterra to get rid of a sarcoid, the horse may get some immunity from getting more of 'em. Not absolutely, but possibly. Hey, I like that!

But, there are multiple treatments available and it may be that you need to give something else a try.....

Hope something works well on these!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks the Xxterra did get rid of the sarcoids he had but I am reluctant to use it on the new one (if it becomes one) after what happened with his poor face.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Woah that is some powerfl stuff! Looks better!


----------



## snoweeriver (Oct 15, 2012)

Fiberblastic Sarcoid Tumor treated with Xxterra Cream on this web site:

Lily of the Valley - Fiberblastic Sarcoid Treatment

Lots of photos to show what the process can look like as it heals.


----------

